# ندالة ما بعدها ندالة



## marmora jesus (22 أغسطس 2009)

*
اكبر نذل
فيه نذل طرده أبوه من البيت رجع وكتب على بيتهم مقر تنظيم القاعده



عداد التكسي
واحد نذل عنده تاكسي طلق زوجته راح يوصلها بيت ابوها شغل العداد



قمة النذااااااااااااله
في نذل راح للمقبــرة وشغل في التسجيل أغنية : الحيــاة حلوة..!!


رقم الشرطة
واحد نذل عينوه رئيس الشرطه، قام غير رقم الطوارئ من 122 إلى 09009991



حرااااامي نذل
حرامي ( نذل ) دخل بيت .. ما لقاش حاجة يسرقها ... اتصل بأمريكا وساب السماعة مرفوعة !!! 



ابن نذل
واحد نذل صور أبوه وهما بيدفنوه وكل يوم يحط الشريط لأمه!!


ديتول
اب بيسأل ابنه ايه اخبار النذالة معاك 
النهارده
قالو: نص فنجان القهوة بتاعك ديتول


نذالة راديو
واحد نذل اتصل بإذاعة نجوم f.m وطلب أغنية بابا فين وأهداها للأيتام

منقول*


----------



## +Coptic+ (22 أغسطس 2009)

*حلوة يا مرمورة
خصوصا الشرطة و الحرامي
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## marmora jesus (22 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *حلوة يا مرمورة*
> *خصوصا الشرطة و الحرامي*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


 

*ميرسي ليك جدا انا عجبتني اوي بتاعت الديتول*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## Coptic Mena (22 أغسطس 2009)

*ههههههههههه جامدين جدا يامرمورة 

وخاصة الديتول والايتام ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك والى الامام
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 أغسطس 2009)

coptic mena قال:


> *ههههههههههه جامدين جدا يامرمورة *​
> 
> *وخاصة الديتول والايتام ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك والى الامام*​


 
*ميرسي لمرورك يا مينا*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## mr.hima (23 أغسطس 2009)

حلوين خالص يامرمورة  مرسي


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (23 أغسطس 2009)

جميلة جدا يامرمورة وكله عجبنى بصراحة


----------



## marmora jesus (23 أغسطس 2009)

mr.hima قال:


> حلوين خالص يامرمورة مرسي


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا هيما *

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (23 أغسطس 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> جميلة جدا يامرمورة وكله عجبنى بصراحة


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## mickol (23 أغسطس 2009)

*la2 gamdeeen fe3lan we a7san wa7da beta3et el aytaam heheh 
tobic gamed​*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (23 أغسطس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (23 أغسطس 2009)

mickol قال:


> *la2 gamdeeen fe3lan we a7san wa7da beta3et el aytaam heheh:d:d *
> 
> 
> *tobic gamed​*​


 

*ميرس لمرورك يا ميكول*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (23 أغسطس 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 

*ميرس لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## dark_angel (24 أغسطس 2009)

*احلى من الندالة مافيش هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 أغسطس 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> *احلى من الندالة مافيش هههههههههههههههههههه*​


 

*اه ما هو باين*

*ميرسي لمرورك جدا*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## مريم12 (25 أغسطس 2009)

*ههههههههههههه
تحفة
ميررررررسى يا مرمورة 
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أغسطس 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه​*
> *تحفة*
> *ميررررررسى يا مرمورة *
> 
> *و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


 
*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (25 أغسطس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه

حلوين قوى يا مرمورة​*


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أغسطس 2009)

ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> 
> *حلوين قوى يا مرمورة*​


 
*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أغسطس 2009)

هههههههههه

جميل موضوعك يامرمورة 

تسلمى ياقمر ​


----------



## النهيسى (27 أغسطس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
رائعه جدا
نداله جامده​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أغسطس 2009)

coptic marmar قال:


> هههههههههه​
> 
> جميل موضوعك يامرمورة ​
> 
> تسلمى ياقمر ​


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أغسطس 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> رائعه جدا
> 
> نداله جامده​


 
*ميرسي لمرورك النهيسي*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2009)

هههههههههههههههه
تحـــــــــــــــــفه 
ميرررررررسى ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نفرتاري (31 أغسطس 2009)

*اية الندالة دى 
دى حاجة فظيعة
دول مبيحسوش
وبذات بتاعة الايتام
دة رخم جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا
مرسى يا مرمورة
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (31 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> تحـــــــــــــــــفه
> ميرررررررسى ليكى
> ...


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا كوكو*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك *


----------



## marmora jesus (31 أغسطس 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *اية الندالة دى *
> *دى حاجة فظيعة*
> *دول مبيحسوش*
> *وبذات بتاعة الايتام*
> ...


 

*هتقولي ايه بقي ربنا كبير*

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك *


----------



## just member (31 أغسطس 2009)

*ههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههه*
*ياربى *
**​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 سبتمبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> 
> *ههههههههههههه*
> *ياربى *
> ...


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا جوجو*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا جامدين بجد​​*


----------



## marmora jesus (5 سبتمبر 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا جامدين بجد​​*


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## yousteka (11 سبتمبر 2009)

حلويين جالص يامرمورة بجد

وكلهم احسن من بعض

مرررررسي ليكي كتير ياقمر وربنا معاكي​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 سبتمبر 2009)

yousteka قال:


> حلويين جالص يامرمورة بجد​
> 
> وكلهم احسن من بعض​
> 
> مرررررسي ليكي كتير ياقمر وربنا معاكي​


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههه

حلوةين جدا جدا

شكرا ليكى يا مرمورا​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 أكتوبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههه​
> 
> حلوةين جدا جدا​
> 
> شكرا ليكى يا مرمورا​


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## fayse_f (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا مرمر علي النكت الجامدة دة ذي المسكن للالم في الايام الصعبة دة الرب يباركك


----------



## marmora jesus (19 أكتوبر 2009)

fayse_f قال:


> شكرا مرمر علي النكت الجامدة دة ذي المسكن للالم في الايام الصعبة دة الرب يباركك


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا فايسي*

*ربنا يفرح قلبك دايماً*​


----------

